# Adult/child deer hunt



## Wanderlust (Apr 6, 2017)

Proposed regulation is to only allow the child to hunt on sign in hunts. I think participation will drop. I know some people take advantage of these hunts but even if the child is only tagging along he/she is still exposed to hunting and that is a good thing. Take the time to submit a comment on the DNR website if you disagree also. Also they are taking the ban off of buckshot on WMA's. I don't think that's a good idea for safety reasons either.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm all for the only one fun on the A/C hunts. My daughter got her first deer and her cousin got his second deer on a A/C one gun only hunt.


----------



## Possum (Apr 7, 2017)

It has always been only child hunting on the adult/child deer hunts. On adult/child dove shoots both the adult and child can hunt.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 7, 2017)

Possum said:


> It has always been only child hunting on the adult/child deer hunts. On adult/child dove shoots both the adult and child can hunt.





I'm not real sure but I think on non-quota two guns can be used.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Apr 7, 2017)

Possum said:


> It has always been only child hunting on the adult/child deer hunts. On adult/child dove shoots both the adult and child can hunt.



On Quota Adult/Child Hunts it was only the child that could hunt, however on non-quota adult/child hunts both the adult and child could hunt.  The new regulation would change all adult/child hunts to only the child can hunt.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 7, 2017)

35 Whelen said:


> On Quota Adult/Child Hunts it was only the child that could hunt, however on non-quota adult/child hunts both the adult and child could hunt.  The new regulation would change all adult/child hunts to only the child can hunt.



Only one gun is the way it should be


----------



## Possum (Apr 7, 2017)

Thats odd that adults could kill a deer on a youth deer hunt. I think only letting the kids hunt is better. I'm  for the change.


----------



## Wanderlust (Apr 7, 2017)

There are a few nonquota hunts where only the child can hunt such as oaky woods and ocmulgee. These hunts don't have no where near the participation as say chickasawhatchee does where both adult and child can hunt. I think this change will actually lead to less kids in the woods.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 7, 2017)

Wanderlust said:


> There are a few nonquota hunts where only the child can hunt such as oaky woods and ocmulgee. These hunts don't have no where near the participation as say chickasawhatchee does where both adult and child can hunt. I think this change will actually lead to less kids in the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Less kids in the woods only due to their dads not being able to use them to get in the woods. Sure some love hunting as much as their dads but there's a lot more that dont


----------



## cowhornedspike (Apr 7, 2017)

It would be a pretty greedy Dad that would only take his kid hunting if he was the one who could do the shooting rather than the kid.


----------



## sghoghunter (Apr 7, 2017)

cowhornedspike said:


> It would be a pretty greedy Dad that would only take his kid hunting if he was the one who could do the shooting rather than the kid.





The one gun is for the kid not the dad.


----------



## bowbuck (Apr 19, 2017)

I think it's a double edged sword. Of course there are people who carry the neighbors kids to Lake Russell so they can kill another four pointer. However if that kid enjoys the experience and becomes interested in hunting then it was a win for all of us.  

I have taken my little boys, 7 and 5 on a couple of parent child hunts but never been successful. They are just now getting big enough to handle shooting but it was quality time in the woods with my boys.   If I had of saw a legal deer and shot it and taught my kids about blood trailing and gutting and where our deer meat comes from does that make you greedy or not??   I am not sure an adult hunter killing an extra deer or three overrules the positive aspect of taking a child hunting that might not get the chance otherwise.


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Apr 20, 2017)

Personally I like having the option to carry a gun and harvest a deer with these type hunts..it won't stop me from taking my daughters, but I'd prefer they left it alone. It's time in the woods with your kid and a time that is usually less crowded which to me makes me feel just a bit safer..In Florida they call them "family" hunts..which are separate than some they call "youth" hunts where only a child may harvest or carry a gun


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 27, 2017)

My girls and I hunted the adult child hunts for years. They are grown now. They never wanted to shoot, but they will tell you that they are some of the best memories they have with me. I can tell you it is by far the best memories I have hunting, along with my dad. I really miss those days. It wasn't about who killed the deer it was the time spent together in the outdoors. In total we killed 5 deer and a hog in maybe 9 years of these hunts at Griffin Ridge, but the stories told, the laughs, the lessons we learned I would not change for nothing. 
 I know some abuse it, but I am so thankful for these type of hunts. I felt safe enough to take my 3 girls, 1 of which was as young as 4 because it was an adult/child hunt.


----------



## Beardedbud (May 23, 2017)

We have a annual Adult/Child hunt that we go on every year. If the rule changes that only the child can carry. We will still go, its all about the kids and memories being made.


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 27, 2017)

I took my son on a couple of these hunts before he was old enough to carry a rifle. I didn't shoot anything but we got to spend some time in the woods minus the crowds and see a few deer. We camped out and had a grand time. It's a nice intro to deer hunting for a kid - they get to see what hunting is about and see if it is something they want to do down the road without any pressure. I think some kids get pushed into hunting. We have always let ours tag along with us and see it before they do it so to speak.


----------



## glynr329 (Sep 28, 2017)

Parent child hunts is one of the best things ever for kids. Only kids can carry a gun is the next best thing. The purpose is to focus on your child teach them the basics of the hunting. It is not for the parent to get extra time to hunt. Trust me they will treasure that time forever.


----------



## garveywallbanger (Oct 3, 2017)

The new law will kill participation because nobody likes twittling their thumbs all day long in a deer blind


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 3, 2017)

Nobody has to sit in a stand all day to have fun. Me,my daughter,my brother and his son got picked on a kid only toting a gun a couple yrs ago and had a ball for 3 days. We sit in the stand 5 out of the 6 chances we had and came on with two coolers full of meat and 2 bucks a 8 and 9pt. When we wasn't hunting we scouted and had fun at camp


----------



## one_shot (Nov 5, 2017)

sghoghunter said:


> Only one gun is the way it should be



 I agree!


----------



## One banger (Nov 5, 2017)

One gun for the child. Way to go DNR???


----------



## Wanderlust (Nov 5, 2017)

Took my daughter to sapelo and only 15 out of 75 kids showed up. Yup way to go.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Nov 5, 2017)

Wanderlust said:


> Took my daughter to sapelo and only 15 out of 75 kids showed up. Yup way to go.



Nothing changed for Sapelo. For years only the kids could hunt on quota hunts.


----------



## One banger (Nov 5, 2017)

Been to a lot of parent-child hunt it would not have mattered to me if I cared a gun or not. The most fun I ever had on a parent-child hunts were the ones for we had just one guy and he doing all the shooting parent-child hunts are for the child not the parents. Again way to go DNR


----------

